# Another Texas Cooler...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Coach Law saw the cooler I made for my daughter and really liked it. He asked me to make one for his brother for Christmas. It was a fun project. Now, I wish I could find more of the silvery patena'ed cedar fencing.

The inside in nothing more than a $16.00 cooler that you can find at Walmart or Academy's. Around that is 3/4" Dow blueboard foam which fits into a 1/2" AC fir plywood box. The plywood box is covered with the cedar fencing, which has been milled on the back side for the glue to adhere better. The total thickness of everything is 2 1/2"...oughta keep your favorite beverages nice and icy for quite a while.

If you look at the "Law", it looks like 3 bullet holes around the name. The top is painted with some watered down acrylic paint and sealed with spray laquer. The star is usually white, but when I saw the medallion, that was it...I knew that is what I wanted.

The legs have the fencing wrapped around a treated 2X2 for strength and longevity.

Now there will be a lil bit of Texas in New Jersey...LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks sweet!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

That's pretty cool Vic


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First-Class Work, Vic...:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very "COOL"


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Very very cool!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet cooler Mate!! 100% Texas right there!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

AWESOME!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Just now gettin' down here to the wood room. I want to thank Vic so very much for doing this. The level of craftsmanship is incredible. He really puts a lot of himself into everything he makes. I think it's the first really wonderful gift I've ever given my big bro. Now I gotta find a box for the sucker.  It's going to look awesome on his deck. Can't wait for the crawfish boil this summer!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great work! Lot of love went into that piece. I like the bullet hole part.
RT


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sandy, Let me know what size box you need. I have a big one that my table saw came in that might work. Unfortunately, I'm leaving town this AM for my brother's funeral and won't be back until Sunday but I can check the size then to see if it fits. (I've still got som M-1 springs for you too).


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Tom, sorry to hear about you brother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I also am so sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Condolences on the loss of your Brother, Tom....jim


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys - I appreciate the thoughts. It was especially hard since it was intentional and he was supposed to move out here with us last week and try to straighten himself out. Right now I have a real mad on for quacks that think there is a pill for everything (no offense to those who sell the pills Jim) knowing the patient is mixing with alcohol. Over the last few years they turned a fine individual, a great father, a successful businessman into a non-functioning addict who was living with his son and stumbling around the house with no purpose in life - totally incapable of holding down a job or providing for himself in any way. Sorry for the soapbox speech but it just burns me. 

Anyway, Sandy- if you need that box let me know and I'll check the dimensions tomorrow.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I bleed for ya , Viking. I lost my kid brother 30 years ago to EXACTLY the same thing. There just doesn't seem to be any way to get thru to them...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Condolences on the loss, sorry I didn't see this sooner


----------

